# New Arrival (Just For The Weekend) :)



## stdenev (Feb 8, 2012)

Yesterday I found something really beautiful.... and bought it immediately :thumbup:

Orient Automatic 17 Jewels (CAL.16720) in very nice condition, working amazingly well :yahoo:

Here it is:


----------



## oz-bear (Jan 27, 2012)

That's a really nice dial colour I like the green.. :yes:


----------



## Dazzer (Dec 7, 2011)

Great find, congratulations.


----------



## mitadoc (Sep 25, 2010)

Well done,Sir. :yahoo:


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Well done, everyone should have an Orient 

Cheers Martin


----------



## stdenev (Feb 8, 2012)

Thanks :yes:


----------



## coredriller (Mar 10, 2013)

A fantastic find.


----------

